# RP anyone?



## HJW1712 (Jun 28, 2020)

*Does anyone wanna RP on Telegram or Discord, my OC is a Male Wolf called Blue...if you do add my Discord or Telegram which you will find on my profile *


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

What genre of roleplay, might I ask?


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 28, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> What genre of roleplay, might I ask?


I was thinking pro wrestling


----------



## Tyno (Jun 28, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> I was thinking pro wrestling








I'm ready


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 28, 2020)

Tyno said:


> I'm ready


The stage is set, the stands filled with a roaring crowd. Loud music and smoke bursts from speakers as a loan figure emerges. His steps are in rhythm with the thumping  music and stomping crowd; as he gets closer to the ring, the excitement grows as he steps into the spotlight. A muscular man with short brown hair rises to the challenge, the announcer screams his name. "*AND HIS NAME IS JOHN CENA!" *


----------



## Rayd (Jun 28, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> The stage is set, the stands filled with a roaring crowd. Loud music and smoke bursts from speakers as a loan figure emerges. His steps are in rhythm with the thumping  music and stomping crowd; as he gets closer to the ring, the excitement grows as he steps into the spotlight. A muscular man with short brown hair rises to the challenge, the announcer screams his name. "*AND HIS NAME IS JOHN CENA!" *


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 28, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


>


little baby man, litTLE BABY MAN, *LITTLE BABY MAN*


----------



## edgelorddino (Jun 28, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> The stage is set, the stands filled with a roaring crowd. Loud music and smoke bursts from speakers as a loan figure emerges. His steps are in rhythm with the thumping  music and stomping crowd; as he gets closer to the ring, the excitement grows as he steps into the spotlight. A muscular man with short brown hair rises to the challenge, the announcer screams his name. "*AND HIS NAME IS JOHN CENA!" *


----------



## Tyno (Jun 28, 2020)

I'd like to apologize for derailing this.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 28, 2020)

Tyno said:


> I'd like to apologize for derailing this.


derail? you improved it


----------



## Tyno (Jun 28, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> derail? you improved it


mayhaps


----------

